# Lost Dog Molly



## Toonarmy123 (Sep 11, 2012)

My friend has lost his dog in the downham market, norfolk area

they have no idea what the breed is, was never told when they got the dog

if you could help by telling me the breed of the dog aswell that would be good thank you


----------

